# Máy chiết rót túi Bag In Box bán tự động 1 đầu BIB200



## hutechgroup (9 Tháng chín 2021)

*Đặc điểm nổi bật:*


Thương hiệu: *SBFT*
Model: BIB200
Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc
Chứng nhận an tòan vệ sinh thực phẩm tiêu chuẩn quốc tế: *SGS ISO9001*, *ECM, FDA, GMP*
Vô trùng bằng hơi nước ở nhiệt độ cao
Nhỏ gọn, Năng suất chiết rót cao
Chiết rót nhiều loại thực phẩm dạng lỏng
Tự cài định lượng chiết rót từ: 1l đến 25l
Bộ khung, thân vỏ máy bằng Inox 304, bộ phận tiếp xúc trực tiếp với nguyên liệu Inox 316
Dễ dàng vệ sinh sau ca làm việc
*Giá thành cạnh tranh*
*Hàng có sẵn, giao ngay!*
*Ủy quyền độc quyền của hãng, bảo hành chính hãng 1 năm, bảo trì trọn đời*
_Máy chiết rót bán tự động BIB một đầu BIB200 l_à máy chiết rót nhỏ gọn hiệu suất cao phù hợp để chiết rót quy mô vừa và nhỏ đối với các túi vô trùng Aseptic BIB từ 2 đến 25 lít và dạng vòi (1 và 2 inch).




_Vận hành thực tế máy chiết rót bán tự động 1 vòi BIB200_
*Các ứng dụng máy chiết rót bán tự động túi BIB 1 đầu BIB200*

Chiết rót dung dịch Trà, cà phê cô đặc
Sản phẩm từ sữa (đá xay, kem, sữa, sữa đặc)
Sản phẩm trái cây (Nước trái cây, nguyên chất, mứt và cô đặc)
Nước sốt (mayonnaise, tương)
Rượu, đậu nành, dầu ăn.
Dược phẩm






Chi tiết máy được làm tỉ mỉ – Bộ phun Ni tơ hóa lỏng giúp sản phẩm sau khi đóng gói đẹp hơn
*Đặc điểm của máy chiết rót một đầu bán tự động BIB200:*

Thuộc dòng máy chiết rót không vô trùng
Sản phẩm được trang bị hệ thống điều khiển bao gồm giao diện trực quan thao tác màn hình cảm ứng PLC dễ dàng và rõ ràng để vận hành. Ngoài ra, nó còn có chức năng tự động kiểm tra và bảo vệ. Hệ thống đo lưu lượng kế cải thiện độ chính xác chiết rót và đạt được lượng chiết rót.
Máy chiết rót BIB phù hợp với các kích cỡ và kiểu dáng túi khác nhau giúp sản xuất linh hoạt
Màn hình điều khiển cảm ứng PLC Siemens cao cấp
Thân vỏ máy bằng Inox SUS304, bộ phận tiếp xúc trực tiếp bằng Inox SUS316L hoặc vật liệu đảm bảo vệ sinh trong ngành thực phẩm.
Chế độ vệ sinh tự động bằng cầu CIP




_Máy chiết rót nhiều loại túi BIB có các kiểu van phổ biến trên thị trường_
*Thông số kỹ thuật:*

Hơi thực phẩm: 5 ~ 8bar 18kg / h
Dung sai chiết rót: t ± 0,5%
Nguồn điện: 220V AC 50HZ 0,5KW
Khí nén: 6－8bar 16NL / phút Tiêu chuẩn đóng bao：Vòi 1 inch
Kích thước tổng thể: dài x rộng x cao: 1500x1300x2210mm
Khối lượng: 300kg
Mở rộng nhiều tính năng cao cấp phù hợp với mọi nhu cầu: Tích hợp bộ phun ni tơ lỏng giúp sản phẩm đẹp hơn,…
*Linh phụ kiện cao cấp:*

*No**Name**Brand *1PLC (Màn hình PCL)Siemens/ or the same level brand2Touch screen (Màn cảm ứng)Siemens/or the same level brand3 Flow meterE+H German4Low voltage deviceSchneider5Temperature sensor (Cảm biến nhiệt) JUMO6Emergency stop switch (công tắcSCHLEGEL7Load switchGG8Operation buttonIDEC9                 Steam filterSpirax Sarco10Steam reducing valveUK 窗体顶端窗体底端
Spirax Sarco11Steam draining valveSpirax Sarco12Steam pipeline valveGemu13Pneumatic executive componentGerman Festo14Air filter reducing pressure valveGerman Festo15Magnetic position sensorGerman Festo16 Detector switchGerman Festo17High voltage hygiene rubber  (conform USA FDA regulation)18Sound and light warningWERMA19Pilot solenoid valveSMC20Needle valveTaiwan
*Công suất chiết rót:*

Túi Aseptic 5L ………… lên đến 360 túi/giờ
Túi Aseptic 10L ………… lên đến 290 túi/giờ
Túi Aseptic 20L …………. Tối đa 180 túi/giờ
Túi Aseptic 25 L…..tối đa 150 túi/giờ


----------

